# Small victories



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. I see this forum is not as busy as it used to be. Would you care to share the small victories you have had over the past weeks? No matter the drug or technique you are using, I guess it would be good to share some thoughts and share some remedies, and above all support each other. What do you think?


----------



## bradthewanderer1 (Apr 4, 2003)

Great idea! I have had a victory just the other day with crystalized ginger making my stomach a little better with digestion. It is tasty too! Hope all is well with you?!


----------



## 11 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just started taking Decitel just this morning (It's only available in Canada, I'm not sure why) I only had one and I felt like I didn't even have a stomach! I'm like, ok where's the gas pain, where's the rollies? Where's my bowels gone? I didn't realize that I was in constant discomfort before. Anyway I took my daughter to gymnastics which is usually I real effort on my part, but because my stomache wasn't hurting my anxiety started to melt away. After I get in the car, turn on the radio and hear about the statue of Saddam being pulled down and the people celebrating and I thought to myself "what a beautiful day"


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I'm doing well. Last week we played for three days straight.







It was a victory because I was able to function normally for the whole three days. Actually, today I told my students we are going on a road trip. This is my first time excited about going on a road trip, LOL.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

I think that's a great idea, Zay.... Let's see... small victories? I got through one dance performance last Sunday and I have 3 more to go this month....







So how's the tuna coming?Love, Evie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Evie.







Performance does become an addiction.







I have played 4 times with the tuna and it has gone very well. Not afraid, not shy not nothing, just fun! There is a probability I will be playing in a rock band, if I can make some time for that. I need the extra money and the fun that comes with it. I have also played twice with my students, so life is feeling normal again.My small victory of this week: just yesterday went to the Universitary Games and saw three rock bands and a reggae band surrounded by thousands and not going crazy about it. I had the best time. This feels like old times and I just love it.


----------



## siennamover57 (Apr 23, 2002)

My small victory was walking into a bar I have never been to alone and then having to sit down and wait for everyone who was late. I did go in, look around and then go back to my car, but changed my mind and went back in, ordered a drink and waited. For my that was a huge victory.siennamover57


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Congrats...Zay !! It is wonderful that you can go back to doing what you enjoy so much.I feel such a sense of victory inside over the strides that I have made in recent times as well. As you know, I have GAD along with lots of other rotten stuff.... and for most of my life (and I am 50 now) it controlled my every move. Thanks to lots of caring people, and maybe I also owe myself some thanks for having the guts to do some things..... I have triumphed over my anxiety problems... and I am now not even taking any medications for it.....







When you've been afraid of your own shadow for most of your life, to be able to do some of the things that I can now do ... like teach a class of adults how to use a computer....... and perform dance (something I never did before in my life) at public concerts...... well... it's so rewarding....so fulfiling.... and I feel so good about myself that through the grace of God, self-awareness, self-education, loving people and my own tenacity... I've been able to persevere and make something of myself and of my life.I guess that ain't no small victory, is it? But I felt I wanted to share. You have no idea how good I finally feel about myself after having lived a lifetime of abuse, self-doubt, devastating depression and killer anxiety.But I also do remember the smaller victories like what some others are also relating here... and those are just as important.... for they are stepping stones to bigger victories.







Evie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

sienna, that is exactly what I mean! Congrats on finding the inner strength to do that and go back into that bar!








Sometimes with IBS we have to try things twice compared to a normal person. The key is not to give up.







Evie, that is amazing. Every small stone adds up to form a bigger one and you are doing just that. How wonderful. Even more so if you have never danced before, how impresive!







I gave up on a lot of things before and surely do not want to do it anymore. Now life is beautiful and I actually look up for doing things. I am still learning but well on my way. Next big plan on my schedule is scuba diving; too bad I do not have the money for the instructor right away, but someday very soon.


----------



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi. I am new. I have IBS-C with spasms, cramps, related GERD, ab. pain , etc. My victory...I went to an extremely crowded festival where bathrooms hard to come by and I have fear of large crowds (one concern being getting to bathroom!) and deep breathed through it. Every time I went into mini-panic, I went through the alphabet listed something thankful for beginning with A, B, C, etc. I also kept my focus off fear by focusing on being helpful to my friends. Unfortunately, it wiped me out and anxiety came afterwards. I need to do that today because I am in so much pain and fear with IBS-triggered GERD. A friend said I can give my anxiety to spiritual power, however I might define it, and trust I will be OK. So I decided to call my doctor today instead of me trying to handle my problem on my own. Also, posting replies on this bulletin board for support!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

That's a great victory, Meesh! Congrats !!And you have a wise *Spiritual friend........







Zay.... Thanx for your kind words... I suppose my taking up modern dance at the age of 46 and performance at the age of 47 is really something.... but the only way I've ever been able to get past hurdles such as fear or overwhelming anxiety... has been to PLUNGE ! Once I got my feet wet.... it was all downhill from there....







It's only been in the last 3 months or so that I've gotten real comfortable with it all. In fact... one of my co-workers is bringing her daughter up to watch a performance so she can video-tape it and write about it for one of her college classes. There was a time when that might have made me nervous... but no more.I attribute much of my newfound confidence to the hypnotherapy in which I've been engaging. It is absolutely remarkable !! I never could have imagined that such healing could take place from hypnotherapy.... but it's happening !!And I've had lots of smaller victories along the way.And we gotta pat ourselves on the back when no one else does.... right?





















Evie


----------



## CitySlicker (Sep 12, 2002)

I took a long drive to the country with my folks, and I felt great for the 45 minute trip. I had no symptoms at all. Although it was my parents, who fully understand my problems and would be willing to stop along the way, I consider this to be a big victory for me.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Yay! This is all awesome!







Indeed, we need to support each other and pat us in the back for every little thing we do. I am proud of all of us!


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

OK what is a Tuna? I hope you arent playing with a fish


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

LOL







I have no idea how to call it in English. It is group of musicians who play Spanish songs. A tradition that started in the Middle Ages and is still popular in Spain, Portugal and Latin America.


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Well I am going to do a presentation in school tonight on Anxiety. I have to talk for 7-10 minutes in front of a group of about 40 people. Huge for me. If I survive I'll post an update on my victory!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Of course you will survive; tell us about it. Nice to see you again.


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Nice to see you too Zay. I'm glad to hear the Tuna performances have turned out to be fun and you haven't had any problems.I survived my presentation. My heart raced a million beats a minute and I probably spoke a little too fast, but I got through it. I won't get my feedback and grade for two weeks though. I can't wait to find out how I did. I'll have to post some of the things I discovered about anxiety here on the board when I get some time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Glad it went well for you, Bloomers ! And we'll be all ears to hear about what you have learned !!Go get 'em !!







Evie


----------

